

Ask HN: Do you write test while developing MVP for your startup? - dpaluy

I usually do TDD while developing my code.
Should I use TDD while developing my startup MVP? What is the best practise?
======
mattvanhorn
Only TDD the code that you don't want to waste time debugging later. Skip the
parts where you have proven no edge cases exist. Skip the parts you are sure
will never, ever, need to be changed for any reason whatsoever.

